# new cage update



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i saw the cage and sold on site verry clean and looks like new here is a pic of the cage if it was brand new

http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/birds/product.cfm?CAT=8&PROD_ID=08040500010101&SUBCAT=805


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice cage.  Will you be using this one, or the other one you bought for Stretch?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the other one it is bigger 30x24x52


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

So this one is for.... (finish the sentence, lol)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the exact same one  its BIG we got it used at a petstore for 40.00.
I should say BIG as in wide


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats on he new cage. Always nice to have one around just incase. You never know what will happen


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just incase i decide to get *another *cockatiel

there is a method behind my madness (well back to making the cheese cake for tomorow)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> just incase i decide to get *another *cockatiel


believe me you will not stop at one...lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m allready thinking about another


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol you know u will want another


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! I agree, tiels are like potato chips, you can't have just one.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Its small.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> Its small.


I think it should be ok for one tiel.  I've seen cages about that size around here and they're pretty decent.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

It's not wide enough.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the only time the door will be closed is when i,m not home or when i go to bed


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

allen said:


> the only time the door will be closed is when i,m not home or when i go to bed


I think it will be fine. Besides, you've got the other bigger one to use for Stretch, and if you got another tiel this one could be used for quarantine and they could both end up in the massive tiel palace you bought.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I think its fine. Some one i'm taking to about tiels here has a cage like it. She lets her birds out a lot. Its not all that bad really. If i couldn't afford a huge cage like what i have i would proably have one like that for my babies.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I had the same one I say had because I am currently not using it, its stored in the garage I thought it was big it cost alot just to get enough perches and toys to fit in I put one of my tiels in it and he looked lost there was a ton of room.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

It is a great cage. A Lot better then some of the cages i've seen. Lot better then those icky round ones.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

no, its tiny. ive seen it in petstores. I hate everyone looks upt to bea as if she know everything. She doesn't dont listen to her people. Im not syaing im a bird genius either just dont always look up to her. I be ti know more about birds than she.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Ouch. That was a bit harsh. She is not the only one who had say about that cage. I think its fine for 1 tiel myself. No one expects bea to know everything. She does know a lot though and i respect what she does know.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

coming from you that doesn't mean much.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would never ever buy a round one


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Good you for. I'd love to see all the round cages burned lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

ok call me silly  when you say a round cage is it all round? or rounded at the top?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Round as in a cylinder shape, usually with a dome top. The most ridiculous style cage ever invented.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Round as in a cylinder shape, usually with a dome top. The most ridiculous style cage ever invented


 That be them. Dome top can be fine . They allow you to hand toys at different levels


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

ok glad that was cleared up...lol I was thinking like round as in rounded at the top  I don't see much of that shape around here.


----------

